# Moss Slurry Frog Safe?



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been looking around and have found the question asked a couple of times, but no answers. I am wanting to try the moss slurry thing with either beer or buttermilk. I am wanting to know if it is safe to put this in a viv with frogs already in it or is this just something to do during initial setup? 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If you go with the buttermilk and moss slurry, you shouldn't have any problems at all. The buttermilk will mold a bit as well and help boost microfauna populations also. I wouldn't recommend using the beer and moss method with or without frogs in the tank. I just don't see any benefit to the beer over buttermilk when the result is the same. 

Just be very careful when applying it inside your tank and make sure that it is not applied too thick.

-Matt

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I did nothing and moss developed everywhere there was moisture and enough light. See E. Trivittatus tank.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

I put moss and a little butter milk in the blender and brushed it on. never had a problem.


----------

